# Mrs. Thunderhead Bags A Limb Hanger !!



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Lori and I hit the woods at 5 am and set up 60 yards from the roost.
Had'em talkin and struttin but no takers. We kept up with the flock all morning staying within 80 or so yards walking and calling to the Toms till 11 am when we flushed a pat and the game was over. They never saw us, but still spooked.

11 am found us laying back in some soft moss for a breather and woke up at 1pm. Ooooops.  Refreshed, we located the flock at the far end of the section and worked our way in front of'em. Set out a deke and started calling very softly every 20 minutes. 

4:45pm an Old Longbeard comes in to the calling, spots the deke and carefully makes his way in at half strut.
Lori's turned the other way and the only way she can get a shot and not spook the Tom is to squirrel around and half sit on my lap, all the while I'm trying to film.
So I have a camara in one hand and a handfull of her britches in the other holding her up. 
At 40 yards he sticks his neck out and a load of Federal 3" 12 ga. in 6s thru a xxx full Comp N Choke drops'em deader than a bag of hammers.
Good Shot Hon !!

22 lbs. 1 3/8 & 1 7/16 Spurs and a 9 inch beard.

Those spurs were somethin else. Long, heavy, curved and very sharp. First bird any of us ever bagged that we could hang from a limb by it's spurs. 
Not bad for her first Turkey hunt !!

I'll get pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

That is way cool !!! good job.


----------



## ShallowRio (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice HOOKS!!! Great job Mrs. T


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Congrats to you and the better half.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Congrats!! I assume the "ooops" means a nap :evil: . Sounds like a great day!!!!


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

:lol: Congrats, wish there was some way you could post the video?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

awesome! good job lori.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Must have been the expert Choke and load recomendation! great job lori


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congrats Mr. and Mrs. T. I'm hope to get some spurs like that someday, but my first goal is to get a 10" + beard...I've come real close many times, but come up short every time. I guess I need to pass up those 9 inchers! :lol: Right!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Awesome story!

Congrats to Mrs. T.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

BIG CONGRATS TO MRS T!

I've been hearing and reading about those "limbhangers" for years. And a big whew, from Tom! Way to go guys.

Natty B.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Congrates to Mrs Thunderhead on a great bird.


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Super job Mrs. Thunder...

But I do have a concern......I was planning on hunting with Tom, if he had a hand full of YOUR britches.....whats he gonna do with/to me??? :lol:


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

WOW what a hunting story!

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats Mr. & Mrs. T!!!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> ... a handfull of her britches in the other holding her up.


Congratulations to Mrs. T for concentrating on your shot--in spite of Tom's distraction!

Just one to go, now Tom?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

D_Hunter said:


> Super job Mrs. Thunder...
> 
> But I do have a concern......I was planning on hunting with Tom, if he had a hand full of YOUR britches.....whats he gonna do with/to me??? :lol:



You only have to worry if I'm wearing my spandex camos when you get here. 

Thanks everybody, Lori was and is still is really excited !

PH, Yup, Chelsea and I are gonna give it another try this
week-end


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> You only have to worry if I'm wearing my spandex camos when you get here.


 :SHOCKED: :yikes: :help: :lol: :lol: Sounds like there's a new Turkey Boss in town, Congrats on the bird


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Congrats to the MRS.!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congrat's to both of you. Cool to see them hanging off that limb from those massive spurs.


----------

